# A look at what goes on behind an LG'ers back



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

So as many of you know, I am an Ex-Stinker.

Something very interesting has happened and is still going on.

I work as a Camp Counselor, that being said I work with many young kids aging 4 - 12. My co-workers are aged 17 - 25. There is one kid who attends the camp and he smells, smells of poor hygiene and lack of wiping after a poo.

Today he smelled bad. Smelled our gymnasium right up, to the point where myself and co workers wouldn't voluntarily go near him. Word spread like wild fire and most of my co workers had conversations, myself included, about how bad he smells. It was mainly conversations of disgust and sayings of 'go take a shower', many noses were covered and this young boy was avoided. I had a conversation with one and he said this: "Hes a cool guy, but the fact that he smells just cancels everything out and I don't even want to be around him".

This really hit home, I was at one point in his shoes where I was paranoid about how people talked of me, how people always covered their noses, the whispers, and finally I am on the other end with someone else. How he is completely avoided because of his smell, even though he is funny, is amazing. The simple minded people and their only solutions to getting rid of the smell:

Take a shower

He should wear some cologne

Things im sure all of us have heard at some point.

Im not saying this boy has LG, but he does smell, and the exact same things that I used to go through are happening to this young man daily. Even the other kids he's friends with have been talking about it and come up to me to tell me, and they tell me how they don't want to play with him.

Its amazing. This entire experience has only showed me more about how I was once viewed, and how everyone here pretty much is also viewed. It is something that is extremely hard to explain to you guys specifically because you are the ones in this boys shoes. All this has done is confirm my suspicions about the people reacting to the smell.

Please, if you guys would like to know more about what its like being a person who is smelling a stinker and is hearing first hand of all the talk behind the scenes of this person who stinks, ask! I may be able to prove some of your suspicions of how the reactors are thinking!


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you know why the kid suffers from malodor ? If you suspect GI issues, you could

get the message across to his parents. At least they might be able to avert a possible

health problem (IBS). The sooner the better. No kid should have to suffer from any health

problem.

Btw, how did your odor problem go away...actually how did it begin and why ?


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Possible lactose intolerance?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't want to read it,I know what ppl say about us when we smell..it would just break my heart to read it


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude why aren't you offering the guy help? Pill him aside and tell him what you know, he will be forever grateful. He's probably too young to do his own research. It's more than likely similar to what we have been through.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

storyofmylife said:


> Do you know why the kid suffers from malodor ? If you suspect GI issues, you could
> 
> get the message across to his parents. At least they might be able to avert a possible
> 
> ...


Im not even sure if he suffers from malodor.

Heres how I got cured: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161506-i-found-a-cure-not-a-diet-medication/

It began somewhere throughout grade 9 I believe, I think due to anxiety, however im not sure



pengu said:


> Probably GI issues. No one smells like that just from not wiping. He probably has a sensitivity to something he eats. Causes inflammation in the GI tract.


Probably.



embarrassed said:


> Possible lactose intolerance?


It really could be anything, the amount of tests i went through before i figured it out ranged from intolerances to bacteria to viruses.



hadenuff29 said:


> Dude why aren't you offering the guy help? Pill him aside and tell him what you know, he will be forever grateful. He's probably too young to do his own research. It's more than likely similar to what we have been through.


Im not going to pull him aside and start rhyming off everything i know about stinking. I told him he needs to make sure he's keeping his hygiene up, wearing clean clothes each day and wiping till hes clean. It has not been long enough for me to deduce whether or not he has bad hygiene or he has a g.i. problem. He's been seen wearing the same clothes multiple days in a row, so i need more time.

This post is not about whether or not he smells due to hygiene or a g.i. problem, or even about what im doing to help, its about how word gets around behind your backs and what people's mentality to a person who smells is, and what the actions are that the people exhibit around a person who stinks. Im here to confirm your suspicions, nothing else.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey DevilOnMyBack,

It's good to see that your still around the forums even though you are cured (grats again!).

I remember walking outside at a friends party to one of my mates mid sentence saying "he often smells like he has shat his pants". Then there was laughter and a very, very awkward moment when they realised I was around.

I felt like I had lost alot of respect for the friend who said that, as well as all those who laughed about his comments. But also at the same time, the fact that they did not distance themselves from me and still wanted to hang out made me rethink that. It diminished my confidence a whole lot though, and triggered my anxiety. It's [email protected]#$ing bad enough knowing you [email protected]#$ing smell, but hearing people comment/joke about it is soul crushing... Especially when they are friends...


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah mate I'm hear what you're saying, but if it is what we have you could save him ten years of heartache and emotional issues. I'd chat to either way and ask him, cos you guarantee he knows he stinks and is dying inside. Hygeiene or FBO maybe have a word to the kid in a nice way and tell him you've been through the same..


----------



## manu84 (Jul 7, 2013)

Devil on my back what was the purpose of this post? I am always for informative posts but do you really think this post is going to help anyone in the IBS LG community? Most LGers, including myself, are always paranoid about whether someone can smell us or not, and whether people are talking about us behind our back. The best thing for us is to relax and not worry about this. But your post is doing the exact opposite.

I understand you may be wanting to help, but just consider the implications of your post and how it may affect LGers psychologically.

Thanks.


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

hi m from pakistan.today i visit gastroentrologist for LG and fbo(some times). He prescribed me Neurobion injection, Folic Acid tab 5 mg, Terramycin 250mg cap. Also did endoscopy samples sent to lab and did test for Anti Transglutaminase IgA-IgG waiting for results. Some tests are done and results in my hand which are as follow
Hemoglobin 14.7 (normal 14-18)
WBC 7000 (normal 4.0-10.0)
Platelet Count 203000
Neutrophills 50% (n 40-70)
Lymphocytes 48% (n 20-40)
Monocytes 01% (n 01-06)
Eosinophils 01% (n 02-10)
Please give some advice. I will also share other tests results as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

hi m from pakistan.today i visit gastroentrologist for LG and fbo(some times). He prescribed me Neurobion injection, Folic Acid tab 5 mg, Terramycin 250mg cap. Also did endoscopy samples sent to lab and did test for Anti Transglutaminase IgA-IgG waiting for results. Some tests are done and results in my hand which are as follow
Hemoglobin 14.7 (normal 14-18)
WBC 7000 (normal 4.0-10.0)
Platelet Count 203000
Neutrophills 50% (n 40-70)
Lymphocytes 48% (n 20-40)
Monocytes 01% (n 01-06)
Eosinophils 01% (n 02-10)
Please give some advice. I will also share other tests results as soon as it arrives.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Zarkaf said:


> hi m from pakistan.today i visit gastroentrologist for LG and fbo(some times). He prescribed me Neurobion injection, Folic Acid tab 5 mg, Terramycin 250mg cap. Also did endoscopy samples sent to lab and did test for Anti Transglutaminase IgA-IgG waiting for results. Some tests are done and results in my hand which are as follow
> Hemoglobin 14.7 (normal 14-18)
> WBC 7000 (normal 4.0-10.0)
> Platelet Count 203000
> ...


LG in the sense, can you feel the gas passing out of your anus? Can you feel light pressure or warm sensation when you sit? Your WBC looks too high, sounds like an infection is going on, that might be the reason he had prescribed you Terramycin antibiotic. Please let us know how your treatment goes and about your results?



manu84 said:


> Devil on my back what was the purpose of this post? I am always for informative posts but do you really think this post is going to help anyone in the IBS LG community? Most LGers, including myself, are always paranoid about whether someone can smell us or not, and whether people are talking about us behind our back. The best thing for us is to relax and not worry about this. But your post is doing the exact opposite.
> 
> I understand you may be wanting to help, but just consider the implications of your post and how it may affect LGers psychologically.
> 
> Thanks.


 I agree with you, this thread is of no use to this community.



DevilOnMyBack said:


> It is something that is extremely hard to explain to you guys specifically because you are the ones in this boys shoes. All this has done is confirm my suspicions about the people reacting to the smell.
> 
> Please, if you guys would like to know more about what its like being a person who is smelling a stinker and is hearing first hand of all the talk behind the scenes of this person who stinks, ask! I may be able to prove some of your suspicions of how the reactors are thinking!


This sounds like you are bullying us.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm, you shouldn't do this Devil. All we've known that people do that because they think that we are farting. we are not. we are sick.

Ok, maybe, you think that "well, i am cured. why you call "we are" anymore?". You should try to help or simply enjoy your perfect life now. It's better in my opinion instead of doing these things.


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

oceanblue141 said:


> LG in the sense, can you feel the gas passing out of your anus? Can you feel light pressure or warm sensation when you sit? Your WBC looks too high, sounds like an infection is going on, that might be the reason he had prescribed you Terramycin antibiotic. Please let us know how your treatment goes and about your results?


Most of the time i dont feel the gas passing out(90% i am unaware of gas cming out).
Yes I feel warm sensation down there always. Other symtoms is I never had normal bowl movements since 3 years i had diarrehea or constipation. Never had hard(normal) stool since 3 years. When I am in stress the smell gets worst. When I am taking too much sugar in coffee,tea the fecal odor thing starts. My anti transglutaminase IgA, IgG results arrived today but not showed to doctor yet is as follow:
Anti Transglutaminase-IgA: 1.7 U/ml
Anti Transglutaminase- IgG: 1.0 U/ml
(INTERPRETATION OF RESULTS ANTI TRANSGLUTAMINASE IgA & IgG:
a) values less than 12 u/ml = negative
b) values between 12 to 18 u/ml = equivocal
c) values greater than 18 u/ml = positive)
Looks normal to me. Endoscopiy biopsy results still pending i will share as soon as it arrives. Please give advice.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Most probably your endoscopy biopsy results will also come back negative.

Do you have any urinary infection? If you are male do you have any problems with sexual activity? Does it increase your LG?


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

oceanblue141 said:


> Most probably your endoscopy biopsy results will also come back negative.
> Do you have any urinary infection? If you are male do you have any problems with sexual activity? Does it increase your LG?


I am male 26. No I dont have urinary infection. What kind of problems you are talking about. I think pre mature ejaculation is the problem I have. Yes it increases my LG. I am getting scared now whats wrong with me. Is the candida thing problem I have too?


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

I saw your thread on inflammed prostate gland and urethritis. Just like you after ejaculation I feel more pressure down there. And mostly cant control urine and smells very bad too.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

Maria Slan said:


> Hmm, you shouldn't do this Devil. All we've known that people do that because they think that we are farting. we are not. we are sick.
> 
> Ok, maybe, you think that "well, i am cured. why you call "we are" anymore?". You should try to help or simply enjoy your perfect life now. It's better in my opinion instead of doing these things.


I apologize for trying to give more insight on how simple minded people are when it comes down to these IBS issues? Don't give me any of that. I'm apart of this IBS LG community for life and it's changed my life tenfold. I don't have a perfect life and if you think that you're mistaken. If someone had posted this exact post while I was going through severe mental and physical issues due to my LG which was fucking terrible I'd probably be a lot more open about it and try to educate more people than I did. When I was on the road to my salvation of being LG free, I took in any knowledge I possibly could and put it forth to solidify the broken grounds I was on so I could create a solid base to work my way to a solution. And I did. I apologize for trying to help. I could leave, but I wont. I could stop helping, but I wont even if im hated here on this forum.



oceanblue141 said:


> LG in the sense, can you feel the gas passing out of your anus? Can you feel light pressure or warm sensation when you sit? Your WBC looks too high, sounds like an infection is going on, that might be the reason he had prescribed you Terramycin antibiotic. Please let us know how your treatment goes and about your results?
> 
> I agree with you, this thread is of no use to this community.
> 
> This sounds like you are bullying us.


Oceanblue I suggest you read my response to Maria Slan above. If I was bullying you I'd be saying some pretty gross things bud. I completely disagree with the fact that this thread is of no use to this community and in fact that's a bit insulting.

Smell ya bud.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Way too many sensitive people. Do you REALLY think DevilOnMyBack is trying to fuck with us or insult us? No...he's giving us insight on what he's seen/heard in regards to people with similar/same condition as us.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

But why we need to know that. I prefer forget that. Yes, I admit I learn a lot from this sickness. However, do I need to remember how many of my good friends, teachers and families turn their backs on me. I am not made from steel. just a little girl. I miss my normal life so much. we should have a topic about that. A topic about our past - beautiful, glowing, brightest.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

DevilOnMyBack said:


> I apologize for trying to give more insight on how simple minded people are when it comes down to these IBS issues? Don't give me any of that. I'm apart of this IBS LG community for life and it's changed my life tenfold. I don't have a perfect life and if you think that you're mistaken. If someone had posted this exact post while I was going through severe mental and physical issues due to my LG which was $$$$$$ing terrible I'd probably be a lot more open about it and try to educate more people than I did. When I was on the road to my salvation of being LG free, I took in any knowledge I possibly could and put it forth to solidify the broken grounds I was on so I could create a solid base to work my way to a solution. And I did. I apologize for trying to help. I could leave, but I wont. I could stop helping, but I wont even if im hated here on this forum.
> 
> Oceanblue I suggest you read my response to Maria Slan above. If I was bullying you I'd be saying some pretty gross things bud. I completely disagree with the fact that this thread is of no use to this community and in fact that's a bit insulting.
> 
> Smell ya bud.


well, sorry if I made some mistakes about saying you have a perfect life. I just imply it is better than LGers - most of us. I've known that you have problems. we always have problems. I asked myself so many times. well, If I LG-free, then I would happy forever? No. the problems will pop up immediately. Thus, we, which have different problems - should try to help the others and become good friends. You are trying to help and maybe I did not recognized it. However, In my opinion, the things that we need most. we want to know wat is that organism?

There are many people around there suffering from leaky gas and FBO. even worse or more lucky for them in these developing countries where doctors even dont know wat is it. does it exist? they dismiss their patients at they doors, drive us away. My doctor used really patient, listened to my problems. but now, he dont know wat to give me after the 1st medicine stop working. But, I can buy medicines without prescriptions. in my country, it is possible. In my career, I can choose to become an MD to check wat it is. Thus, why we are here. crying why people treat us like ****. when we can stand up. do tests, find solutions. help each other. and then help ourselves. wat does those docs do when problems occur? collect data? we had all data. why we let them drive us like chickens around GI, psychotics, dermatologists, ...


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

pengu said:


> do you have a facebook?


yes


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Please stop entertaining this thread.


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

pengu said:


> We have a secret group that discusses leaky gas. We're pretty close to the answer and you would be a very welcome participant. I will PM you my Facebook and add you. No one will be able to see that you are a member.


Can you give me the facebook address of this secret group please?


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

